# Questions about NC/180



## AUGUSTBABY (Aug 2, 2012)

I have read alot here about NC and the 180. But what do I do when my daughters (6 & 8) hand me the phone after they talk to H and say, "Here's mom!"?


----------



## Couleur (Apr 4, 2012)

You say "The girls will expect your call again tomorrow at X o'clock. If you need to discuss any childcare arrangements please send me an email. Good bye."


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Just say "was there something you needed to ask me? If not I need to let you go so I can...." and fill in the last part with something. Then tell your kids to just say goodbye to your H when they are finished talking to him and hang up before handing you the phone.

I understand you feel like it's a situation where you are forced to conversate with him but it doesn't mean you have to immediately start pouring your heart out at that moment. Just keep it short and to the point then exit stage left as quick as you can.


----------



## AUGUSTBABY (Aug 2, 2012)

Perfect! thanks


----------



## donkler (May 21, 2012)

Just say "was there something you needed to ask me? If not I need to let you go so I can go and watch my paint dry"


----------

